# The newest and best place to get more RAM, free!



## LotsOfNothing (Sep 12, 2009)

http://www.downloadmoreram.com/


----------



## Darkwing (Sep 12, 2009)

What the.... No, no, this is too good to be true, are you sure this isn't some kind of a scam or anything?


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Sep 12, 2009)

Darkwing said:


> What the.... No, no, this is too good to be true, are you sure this isn't some kind of a scam or anything?



No scam at all, good sir!  This is simply the easiest way to download more RAM to your computer, without all the red tape of those other sites.

In fact, just before I posted this, I downloaded 2GB of RAM!  It effectively _*doubled*_ my computer's speed!


----------



## Darkwing (Sep 12, 2009)

LotsOfNothing said:


> No scam at all, good sir!  This is simply the easiest way to download more RAM to your computer, without all the red tape of those other sites.
> 
> In fact, just before I posted this, I downloaded 2GB of RAM!  It effectively _*doubled*_ my computer's speed!



I tried it. It's just a javascript progress bar, it doesn't put any RAM in your system at all.


----------



## Internet Police Chief (Sep 12, 2009)

Darkwing said:


> I tried it. It's just a javascript progress bar, it doesn't put any RAM in your system at all.



LOL

I AM LAUGHING SO HARD

SOMEONE ACTUALLY TRIED IT


----------



## Takun (Sep 12, 2009)

Oh man, I can fit like 100 more gigs of music on my laptop now =D


----------



## Darkwing (Sep 12, 2009)

Baron Von Yiffington said:


> LOL
> 
> I AM LAUGHING SO HARD
> 
> SOMEONE ACTUALLY TRIED IT



I guess I just made someone's day


----------



## Runefox (Sep 12, 2009)

SWEET! I just added another 4GB of DDR2 to my computer and it only took like ten seconds! And no viruses or


----------



## Kangamutt (Sep 12, 2009)

LMAO.


----------



## Armaetus (Sep 12, 2009)

Lame.


----------



## net-cat (Sep 12, 2009)

Just confirming that it's Linux compatible!


----------



## LotsOfNothing (Sep 12, 2009)

net-cat said:


> Just confirming that it's Linux compatible!




Sweet, thanks!


----------



## net-cat (Sep 12, 2009)

Doesn't even need root access!


----------



## Aden (Sep 12, 2009)

net-cat said:


> Doesn't even need root access!



Won't my friends be so happily surprised when I upgrade their computers while they're out!


----------



## Stratelier (Sep 12, 2009)

LotsOfNothing said:


> No scam at all, good sir!  This is simply the easiest way to download more RAM to your computer, without all the red tape of those other sites.


Wow, I didn't realize they could transmit integrated solid-state circuit boards through the Internet and then physically hotswap them onto your case's motherboard.  Isn't technology amazing? 

Apparently the website dates back to at least 2004.


----------



## Runefox (Sep 12, 2009)

Hey guys, I can confirm that it works on my PSP! Now I can load all my homebrew into RAM and never have to worry about load times ever again!


----------



## Ruko (Sep 13, 2009)

just maxed mine out to 4 GB guys, thanks!


----------



## Rel (Sep 13, 2009)

Zomg, i just added 4GB of RAM to my Ipod Touch! Thanks alot Downloadmoreram.com!!!!!1!one1!1!!1  /sarcasm.


----------



## fwLogCGI (Sep 14, 2009)

They don't have the right type. Its all DDR2 but my laptop takes DDR SODIMM.


And, "This whole website is a joke : ) hope it made you laugh."


----------



## Jelly (Sep 14, 2009)

Stratadrake said:


> Wow, I didn't realize they could transmit integrated solid-state circuit boards through the Internet and then physically hotswap them onto your case's motherboard.  Isn't technology amazing?
> 
> Apparently the website dates back to at least 2004.



Thanks, man.
If I didn't get the joke before, it sure isn't funny now. >:\


----------



## ToeClaws (Sep 14, 2009)

What!?  I can't download EDO RAM?  How the hell am I supposed to upgrade the old 5x86 system via Internet magicks now!?


----------



## The Blue Fox (Sep 14, 2009)

LOL... I sent this to all the other it guys in my office.


----------



## Runefox (Sep 14, 2009)

The Blue Fox said:


> LOL... I sent this to all the other it guys in my office.



Expect at least one memo stating that RAM upgrades have taken place across the office.


----------



## SailorYue (Sep 14, 2009)

huh, no. im not risking my acer in anyways. i could try it on my crappy gmeso, but not my precious acer


----------



## Morroke (Sep 14, 2009)

SailorYue said:


> huh, no. im not risking my acer in anyways. i could try it on my crappy gmeso, but not my precious acer



Acer computers are very serious business, I know.


----------



## ArielMT (Sep 14, 2009)

The Blue Fox said:


> LOL... I sent this to all the other it guys in my office.



Expect a memo from IT to your boss regarding unauthorized RAM upgrades.


----------



## ZentratheFox (Sep 15, 2009)

Shame I already have 8GB.

I know about 4 people I could send this to who would believe it.


----------

